# response to my question



## troubleshooter (Sep 3, 2008)

i am a service tech and this information IS NOT diy. i need this for work and if no one can help me then say you don't know and i'll move on.:thumbsup:


----------



## wirebender (Dec 18, 2007)

PM Speedy Petey with this info.


----------



## troubleshooter (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks


----------

